# Performance of my Lied in a national singing competition



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a performance of my lied "Sairas" (2015) (eng. 'Sick') to the poem of Saima Harmaja in the national Finnish singing competition in the town of Lappeenranta, Finland.

The performer is baritone Tiitus Ylipää, who also premiered this song few years ago. The performance s from yesterdays semi-final's and fortunately he made it to the finals, where he will sing arias with a symphony orchestra.

The link should be available abroad, I've put it to begin the video from my song but I strongly recommend to listen all the performances, especially Ylipää's wonderful interpretation of Strauss's 'Morgen', which is performed right after my song. If the link starts from the beginning, my song can be found starting at 53:50

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50026112?seek=3230

Lyrics to "Sairas"

Pienet ja kärsivät tähdet 
katsovat kaupunkiin 
Olen niin väsynyt tänään 
tuskiini hiljaisiin 
Kerran kauan sitten 
palavaa unta näin 
Taivaalla hulmusi tähdet 
ylleni syöksähtäin 
Siitä on liian kauan. 
Nyt minä rukoilen vain, 
että tänään saisin 
nukkua vähäsen

Small suffering stars
are glancing into the city
I'm so tired today
to withstand my silent pain.

Once, long ago
I saw a burning dream
The stars were fluttering in the sky
rushing above me.

That was too long ago.

Now I'm only praying
that I'll get some sleep today.

The poem is by Saima Harmaja (1913-1937). She was suffering from tuberculosis and this poem clearly reflects her pain.


----------

